
The Small Batches Principle (2016) - Jtsummers
https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2945077
======
merlincorey
This is an earlier article referenced in the recently posted[0] article "SQL
is no excuse to avoid DevOps"[1].

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18845412](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18845412)

[1]
[https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=3300018](https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=3300018)

------
NewGarnier
To all SDM's out there.. when they say testing they mean alpha and beta
testing and not really shipping to the low paying customers.

